# Remington Mohawk 600 defect/recall



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

I didnt want to hijack the other thread, but somewhere in the fuzzy back of my lawyer brain I remembered that this particular rifle was the subject of a pretty famous product liability suit many years ago. So I googled it and Remington has a safety modification procedure for this rifle.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

If I remember correctly, didn't some of them have a problem with going off when you switched from safety to fire??


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

The trigger that remington manufactured was bascially a plastic one. It had **** parts and as I have heard people had trouble with the gun going off unexplainably making it very dangerous. Remington did a recall and had the trigger assembly replaced on any that were turned in to do so. I must admit, I haven't sent mine in. I have an old 243 600 and I love it. IMO next to a ranch rifle or AR15 as far as size goes this is a great truck weapon.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

My first deer rifle was a Mohawk 600 in .243 that I got around 1975. They did have a problem with the safety/trigger and there was a recall. We sent mine in at that time and had the repair made although we had never had any problem with it. 

It was one fine shooting gun. My Dad and I killed I don't know how many deer, pigs, coyotes, etc. with it over the years. Sadly, my parents' apartment burned last November and they had to go to a hotel. My Dad had rescued most of his guns from the apartment and had them in his minivan covered by a blanket in the back. They didn't get to hotel till late and he didn't take the time to haul of them up to the room (keep in mind he is 82). I am sure you can see how this story is going... Yep...someone broke into his van that night and stole most of his guns along with some other items. The old trusty .243 was gone. 

My poor old folks had already suffered a devastating loss in the fire and then some *&%# had to go an steal from them, too. Some people...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes they had a recall years ago...I caint remember someone tell me. Was the 600 or 660 the all steel model no plastic. 

Charlie


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah it was a certain range of serial numbers, not all of them. It had to do with the falling block safety engaging the trigger because of a small burr on the trigger mechanism if I remember right. I had mine back then and it wasn't affected by the recall.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*ditto on mine*

mine went off twice before we sent it in , i still is ok never had any problems since


McBuck said:


> My first deer rifle was a Mohawk 600 in .243 that I got around 1975. They did have a problem with the safety/trigger and there was a recall. We sent mine in at that time and had the repair made although we had never had any problem with it.
> 
> It was one fine shooting gun. My Dad and I killed I don't know how many deer, pigs, coyotes, etc. with it over the years. Sadly, my parents' apartment burned last November and they had to go to a hotel. My Dad had rescued most of his guns from the apartment and had them in his minivan covered by a blanket in the back. They didn't get to hotel till late and he didn't take the time to haul of them up to the room (keep in mind he is 82). I am sure you can see how this story is going... Yep...someone broke into his van that night and stole most of his guns along with some other items. The old trusty .243 was gone.
> 
> My poor old folks had already suffered a devastating loss in the fire and then some *&%# had to go an steal from them, too. Some people...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I don't remember the serial number range on the XP100, but all 600 and 660 with no letter prefix or a "A" prefix to the serial number, were subject to the recall.
I can remember doing 25 recalls in one day back in the late 70s.
The trigger they replaced the original with, was the same as the 700.
Contrary to what has been posted in this thread, plastic parts wasn't the problem.

Remington will still do the recall for no charge on any gun that hasn't been through the recall. If you have a XP100, 600, or 660 and wish to find out if its subject to the recall, call Remington and give them the serial number. They'll be happy to help you. 
I don't have it anymore, but Remington has a 800 number.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Remington website has the information*

I could have been more clear. I googled "Remington Mohawk 600 litigation defect" and got a listing for the page on Remington's website that discusses the "safety modification". Its all there for the reading.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one in a 6mm. Loser brother took it and hawked it a few years ago. Great gun. Never had a problem, but almost all older model Remingtons, including the 700's are subject to that very problem. My father-in-law is a game warden and has investigated numerous hunting accidents where that very thing did happen. Take them to a good gunsmith and have them checked.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Had a man PM me today asking if he should get the recall done on his 600, since it had already been to a gunsmith for trigger work and that gunsmith should have noticed if there was a problem.
I advised him he should get the recall done if the rifle was one that was covered by it, because lots of gunsmiths(including me) had done lots of trigger work before the recall came out and we had never seen a problem. 
Then there is the best reason for getting the recall done. If its not done and something bad happens because the recall wasn't done, that would be hard to live with.


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for this post, have a 600 6mm that Bonnies has been using for the last 4 years that she loves to shoot and last year it miss fired twice. Will definitely look into this recall. It was sent in to be checked, but nothing was mentioned of a recall.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Zrem, pull another stick outta that arsenal of yours and let BK shoot that. Hell, she's the only one of yall willing to bust a cap around that ranch of yalls anyway as far as I can tell.

You shouldnt have sold that mohawk 243 I sold ya. Now ya done gone and replaced it with a problem child. LOL


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had a Mohawk 600 .243 for 26 years. Shot hundreds of rounds through it, and never had any problem. I'll check the serial number with Remington anyway.


----------



## drifterpro (Jul 6, 2004)

*Just now had a problem....308 mod 600*

After years of service my 308 mod 600 went off as I was checking the scope last season. I knew of the recall however never sent it in. As soon as I moved the safety forward with the gun laying on the sand bag slight grip on the forearm, it fired causing some damage to my right thumb. Sent the gun to the service center in Oklahoma and got it back within 2 weeks, only cost was shipping.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

I have a Model 600 .350 MAG. Had the mod done many years ago and never a bit of trouble out of it.


----------

